# Adopting a six month old puppy



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would do it in a heartbeat!! I wish I was in your shoes!! You will be surprised how quickly a little love, patience and training will turn the little guy into a loveable, livable, best friend you could ask for!! Honestly it will take some work and dedication on your part but it can work out.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

It sounds like this "breeder" has not treated the dogs well and that they are going to to require a lot of work and knowledge about dog behaviour. On the other hand, he is still a puppy and they are very moldable, BUT I've seen puppies like this at the shelter and depending on their socialization they can be a real challange.

How old are your kids? 

I work in rescue and always advocate adoption, but to be honest, if you're unsure about whether this is a good idea I would contact a rescue and maybe foster the dog first, that could be a great way to determine how ready you are for this particular dog.

Thank you for wanting to give this pup a chance.


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

I brought in three six month old males that had lived outside in a pen the entire month of January and had NO manners at all. I called them "the monsters". They all got adopted quickly and have loving homes. The thing you will need to realize is this is a large puppy that will behave like he is 2-3 months old. Based on your statement about not having much dog training experience, I would enroll him in a puppy socialization/social manners class ASAP, so that he can learn that you are his leader. I have also brought in another six month old puppy from a similar situation, as well as his sister a couple weeks later, and they were the complete opposite. They were scared. Again, the best thing would be socialization/obedience class ASAP. They will grow up to be the best friend you've ever had! I think your kids are old enough to help, and your Chihuahua will probably run the show. 

If it doesn't work, then contact a golden rescue. If you don't keep him, please go with a breed-specific golden rescue. They know the breed and can find the best home for him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would jump at the chance to give a 6 month old a better life. He has loads of potential. Find a good basic obedience class that uses positive training methods and he will excel. Dogs who are given a second chance at a loving home know it and thank you for it every day. Watching him blossom into a loving, confident family member will give you rewards you can't duplicate doing anything else.

At the very least take him, and if you find out later you can't manage him there is always rescue to turn to then.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If you could get all that he has available and then contact a rescue for the extra ones that you can't keep, that would be the best. Lots of times puppies like the ones you are talking about are really unsocialized and are fearful. As long as you have the time and patience to work with at least one of them, that would be fantastic!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Please do save one of these babes from living in the backyard! Sounds like a miserable life for any dog.


----------



## Mayas way (Jan 23, 2011)

see below.


----------



## Mayas way (Jan 23, 2011)

We adopted our boy Casey at 7 months....he was a breeder's reject (oversized nose & hip issues we found out years later) who had been taken in by a young couple. They could not handle him, so he was left in the backyard, some abuse, no training. We were working with Golden Bond of Oregon, someone talked me into "taking a look" and I fell quickly, plus needed a companion on the drive home.
Sue & I worked with a SAR instructor for some basic training as he was raw and VERY afraid of men. It didn't take all that long really. Casey has turned into the best all around dog I have ever met, loves all dogs, seeks out small ones to greet in the park, welcomed (we were nervous) his sis Maya and has both trained her and become glued at her hip. There's just something about a rescue finding their REAL home. ~Dave
PS: he grew into his nose, does great with the hips (and meds, big exercise and swims).
PPS: he was however, a little timid with me (the male dealie as a pup) on walks. Then maybe after 8-9 months he just came over in the field, nudged me...I got down on one knee and he put his paws on my shoulders and kissed me. Big tears, bigger reward when Casey made that ride home.


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*In a minute*

Our last golden boy Babe was a breeders return . He was taken at 8 wks by a young couple and not treated very well. He spent his days outside in a pen and I really don't know if he ever made it inside. He was a big nut. When I saw him we immediately said we would take him. He was 5/1/2 mos. He was 1/2 price, we thought what a bargain. He barked and growled and tried to bite my kids all the way home. He had food aggression and was fearful of everything and everyone. I remember telling everyone that he was housetrained wasnt that great! They thought I was crazy. Weeks passed and with little effort this dog transformed into the best dog I will probably will ever own. We loved him, he was beautiful and smart. He quickly appreciated the love we gave him and the basic classes he was enrolled. We had a wonderful 12 years with him until this past November. 
Yes, I would not hesitate to accept a 6mo. old. 
Enjoy him!


----------

